# Sound coming thru headphones and speakers at the same time



## deleted31032011/2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all.. Hoping someone brainy enough can solve this for me cause I can't!
Husband has an Acer Travelmate 3262AWXCi laptop. Running XP.

Everything I have read seems that people have problems with no sound. This is the opposite. Sound through laptop speakers good, sound through headphones good. The problem is when the headphones are plugged in, you will get sound through the headphones and the laptop speakers at the same time. It doesn't run though headphones only when they are plugged in. The headphone jack doesn't seem loose in anyway at all.

There is nothing in the settings of the RealTek Audio to fix this and it is really frustrating cause I don't want to be hearing everything all the time.

Please be there someone brainy out there to know how to fix this cause it is a pain in the **** !!!!!! 

Cheers All
Jo


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It can be caused by the jack itself not functioning properly. Inside the jack is a spring clip which "breaks" the speaker circuit when you plug your haeadphones jack-plug in. If this spring clip isn't working properly it won't break the speaker circuit.


----------



## Vazdan64 (Nov 14, 2010)

Control Panel -> Sound and Audio Devices -> Speaker Volume...

Turn down the speaker volumes when headphones are plugged in.

Also, It may help to go to the 'Advanced' section next to 'Speaker Volume...' and select 'Stereo Headphones' from the dropdown selection.


----------



## deleted31032011/2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Vazden
I tried what you said, but that also removes the volume from the headphones as well. 
Pip I guess your suggestion is the next thing to look at... Just hope the computer guy (after I find one) won't charge me a fortune..

Thanks guys for the suggestion!


----------



## deleted31032011/2 (Mar 30, 2011)

You would be correct Pip! I bought pair of USB headphones today and it works perfect with them. Thankyou for taking the time to answer for me!


----------

